# any goods squats or ppl in the Sacramento area?



## Kassy (Jan 15, 2015)

4 kids Chillin in sac a lil longer than planned anywhere cool to check out n possibly stay? We're in west sac right now


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jan 15, 2015)

Personally if I knew of a good squat there, I wouldn't tell it to a stranger I met over the Internet. Walk around ask people you think you could trust to sleep around. Shit it's California.


----------



## Kassy (Jan 15, 2015)

cantcureherpes said:


> Personally if I knew of a good squat there, I wouldn't tell it to a stranger I met over the Internet. Walk around ask people you think you could trust to sleep around. Shit it's California.


We've found some cool spots so far we been here almost 2wks.. jus was checkin


----------



## Kassy (Jan 15, 2015)

Id be sweet if we found some cool ppl to kick it Witt!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 15, 2015)

the first building i ever squatted was in sactown, in the old district. the building is still there to this day, although i doubt you can still get into it. there was a hole in the brick wall behind a dumpster on the left... on the corner of j street and firehouse alley. that building has to be from the early 1800's i think, there was a bunch of signs and boxes for storage stuff but also a bunch of wooden barrels like you'd see in a western. anyways, sorry im rambling, it's late.


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 15, 2015)

Cool people in Sac? Very few. 2 weeks in sac I'd go nuts. That place is bland as all hell. Maybe try the food co-op in Midtown for meetin folks...or go to Food not Bombs.


----------



## straykat (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm in south sac damn


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 19, 2015)

Sac sucks major sack. Get out of there while you still can!!!


----------

